# Pure Balance dog food?



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

So that little dog of my grandmas I mentioned, needs food. My grandma is on a very tight budget and well she is from a time before commercial dog food was really even available. 

She would like so,unhinged she can get from Walmart, I told her I could pick up something from petco when I go to get Royce's food. She isn't to cracked over that idea and would rather just go to walmart if possible, but she does want to take care of him. 

I found Pure balance, grain free and first ingredient is chicken or whatever meat you happen to choose from, I think there is a lamb as well lol. It doesn't seem TERRIBLE but I don't know what to get her. I think that 4 health is about the same price, but not sure.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

I can't see the ingredients on-line but the price is around 4Health.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

I picked up a little 6lb bag for him. I figures if I find out out its awful then well it's only 6$ ingredients are chicken, chicken meal, brown rice, brewers rice, pea protein, poultry fat, and so forth beet pulp dried egg product?? Lol. And supposedly grain free


----------



## Macy m (Oct 29, 2013)

The grain free line of pure balance has traces of ethoxyquin, a preservative applied to keep the meat stable during shipping. I feed my husky pure balance lamb and brown rice and she thrives off of it! But, I would stay clear of any fish in dog foods unless it is clearly stated it is ethoxyquin free. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't know where anyone got the idea it was grain-free? I've never seen any claims that it was. Well, I think the salmon formula might be grain-free but not the chicken or lamb. 

Anyway, it's decent. About the same quality as Diamond Naturals or 4Health, I'd say. Probably the best you can get at Walmart.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Willowy said:


> I don't know where anyone got the idea it was grain-free? I've never seen any claims that it was. Well, I think the salmon formula might be grain-free but not the chicken or lamb.


The salmon is grain free.


----------



## Bumper1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Some of the ingredients are not from the USA but no information about how much and there are no details about who makes it or where these ingredients come from. China, Mexico?


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Ya I think people are saying grain free because on the chicken bag it says no corn, wheat and something else but the ingredients list other grains. So I'm not sure. He seems to like it really well of course I like McDonalds sometimes too lol. 

When I was picking up food for my dog at Tractor Supply afterwards I saw that 4health is only about a dollar more. So maybe I can get that instead.


----------



## Macy m (Oct 29, 2013)

The Rachael Ray nutrish grain free is around the same price, has no fish, sold at Walmart, and is rated higher than pure balance. (4 stars via dogfoodadvisior.com) I'm starting my dogs transition over to it as we speak 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

